# New Tilt-Shifts in 2014, Other EF Lenses in 2013 [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/07/new-tilt-shifts-in-2014-other-ef-lenses-in-2013-cr2/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/07/new-tilt-shifts-in-2014-other-ef-lenses-in-2013-cr2/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>Tilt-Shift lenses

</strong>Replacements to for the TS-E 45 and TS-90 are coming in 2014 we’re told. They may be announced in 2013, but definitely won’t be shipping before the years end.</p>
<p>At least two more EF lenses will be announced in 2013 and should ship in limited quantities before the year is out. We weren’t privy to which lenses would be coming at this time. I would expect at least one prime and one zoom.</p>
<p>More to come…</p>
<p><strong>Also seen on [<a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/Canon_new_lenses.html" target="_blank">NL</a>]</strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 11, 2013)

Kewl...

The replacements for the TS-E 45mm and 90mm have been rumored for a while, I assume they'll get on-the-fly changing of the relative orientation of T and S, red rings, and a hefty price increase.

One prime and one zoom? Maybe the zoom will be a UWA (14-24/2.8)? Perhaps a 50mm f/2 IS?


----------



## Samir (Jul 11, 2013)

I suspect it will be a 35 1.4 II or 35 1.2, I know they have been working on the Cinema line 35mm but they had gaffer tape on the T stop number at one of the last shows in a video. Why would they do that if they weren't hiding maybe a possible T1.3 to match their 50 T1.3, 85 T1.3. I think it will trickle down to the Stills line.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 11, 2013)

Samir said:


> I suspect it will be a 35 1.4 II or 35 1.2



I really hope so - an L lens with weather sealing. I'd likely preorder one of those...


----------



## hmmm (Jul 11, 2013)

Could the zoom be the 100-400 mkII at last?

NR has a rumor for a new 300 f4 from Nikon. The 300 f4L still has first-generation IS and could use a mkII.

My guess for the prime is a 50 mm 1.4 IS as part of their mid-level prime refresh.


----------



## distant.star (Jul 11, 2013)

.
I'm suspicioning a 35mm.

I don't believe Canon dances much to the tune of competitors -- BUT, I suspect the Sigma 35mm is taking a pound of flesh Canon doesn't want to be giving up.


----------



## schmidtfilme (Jul 11, 2013)

I heard no good about the 50's , maybe we get a replacement.


----------



## retina (Jul 11, 2013)

35mm f/1.2 L would absolutely rock, so would 135mm f/1.8 L IS 
for the zoom, i also vote for the long-awaited 14-24 but the 100-400 replacement is also very likely indeed.


----------



## pedro (Jul 11, 2013)

as the rumor mill was very active these past month: a WA lens? 12-24/14-24?


----------



## Jay Khaos (Jul 11, 2013)

New tilt shifts!! yess


----------



## retina (Jul 11, 2013)

lol ;D


----------



## dadgummit (Jul 11, 2013)

Please include a 50mm f1.4 or a 50mm f2 IS!!


----------



## hmmm (Jul 11, 2013)

dilbert said:


> Previous rumor suggests that the zoom may be the 16-50:
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=16.0
> ... this rumor suggested a 24-70 with IS. That was launched earlier this year - 24-70/f4 IS USM. One of two lenses from that rumor has now been delivered, increasing the odds that the other half of the rumor is correct.
> ...



yes-- good call. I'm looking forward to this lens if it is affordable.

So it looks like a 16-50 f4L IS and a 50 1.4 IS.


----------



## Canon1 (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm hopeful for the 100-400. I love mine, but wish the AF was a lot faster and an extra stop or 2 IS would be super. I'd be the first in line. 8)


----------



## drjlo (Jul 11, 2013)

Here's hoping (against odds) that Crack-smoking Canon exec's don't put the pedal to the metal with pricing :'(


----------



## fegari (Jul 11, 2013)

A 14-24 and a 100-400 with the same level of quality of the recent mark II zooms and even the Nikon people will start jumping ship!

IMHO Canon would lock the top spot in glass quality for all the focals. I would prefer primes but those zooms may make more sense commercially. Maybe a 35 1.4 to counter Sigma as well


----------



## asposium (Jul 11, 2013)

Given I've just bought an 85L mark 2 I'd expect a 85L mark 3 IS

now that would be nice.


----------



## RGF (Jul 11, 2013)

Lots of primes could use refreshing (anything from 400 F4 or F5.6 to 180 macro down to 85/135 or even 24 or new 20?)

Zoom, as others point out, could be updated 100-400 or 14-24, unless it is an EF-S lens.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jul 11, 2013)

There was talk about a TS macro a while back. A new 45TSE might force me to buy.


----------



## KAS (Jul 12, 2013)

Pretty sure the prime is going to be the 35L II. Zoom will likely be the 12/14-24 or less likely a 100-400.

Definitely excited about the new Tilt-shift lenses. Even the current ones are pretty handy for macro work.


----------



## Etienne (Jul 12, 2013)

dadgummit said:


> Please include a 50mm f1.4 or a 50mm f2 IS!!



+1


----------



## RVB (Jul 12, 2013)

You guys better start saving your greenbacks,next years is gonna be very tempting for canon users....


----------



## jonathangrills (Jul 12, 2013)

New tilt-shifts...hmmm...so maybe the price of the current ones will go down...maybe something along the lines of what's happening with the EOS-M these days. 

A guy can dream...can't he?


----------



## ddashti (Jul 12, 2013)

It has to be either the 135 or 85 f/1.2.


----------



## johnhenry (Jul 12, 2013)

I dont see that a 45 or 90 TS lenses will have as much utility as they need. Sure, being able to tilt the plane of sharp focus is useful but at 45mm, this will not have much use asd it would for say a 24/28/35 TS would be.

My Zeiss 35mm f/2.8 PC lens works well in stop down mode, and if I were rigorous enough to need tilt, I would probably go right into a view camera again for absolute control.


----------



## RC (Jul 12, 2013)

A fast quality 50mm and Canon will have my money. Ideally a 50L f/1.4. IS is not important to me for this one.


----------



## infared (Jul 12, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Kewl...
> 
> One prime and one zoom? Maybe the zoom will be a UWA (14-24/2.8)? Perhaps a 50mm f/2 IS?



Would love to see this zoom and a decent normal lens. I got my Sigma 35mm ...as so, a lot of us will have no interest in an overpriced 35L. I guess for those where weather-sealing is truly a "must". 
Would be great to see a high quality 50mm f/1.4 that was somewhere near reasonably priced.


----------



## Jo7hs2 (Jul 12, 2013)

Sweet. This might mean lower used marked prices for the mark Is.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jul 12, 2013)

Jo7hs2 said:


> Sweet. This might mean lower used marked prices for the mark Is.



Don't hold your breath waiting for that to happen.


----------



## BJNY (Jul 13, 2013)

For video, doesn't it make sense for Canon to expand their IS and STM offerings?


----------



## SecundumArtemRx (Jul 13, 2013)

Smart money would be on a new 100-400L. Given the (hopefully) 7d II release timeframe, one would think another pro-caliber sports zoom would be released.

Cause no offense... I'd personally prefer to not having to drop 10-13K on that new 200-400, for my hobby.

A new 50 prime would be exciting, too.


----------



## dafrank (Jul 13, 2013)

As a longtime tilt-shift and studio monorail view camera user, I love my current 90mm TS-E, which is nearly flawless optically "as is." About the only things that could significantly improve it would be better anti-reflection coatings, independent rotation of tilt and shift functions - as in the current 17mm and 24mm versions, and bigger beefier control and locking knobs. That said, I probably won't rush to replace my current 90mm lens. My old 24mm TS-E is another matter.

There are two TS-E lenses I really want/need for my type of work, at least one of which I will purchase this year: 1) the 17mm f/4.0 and 2) the 24mm f/3.5 version II. Aside from these two, I would love to have a 135mm f/4.0 TS-E for product work, with near macro capabilities. This longer focal length would go a long way to cement the market for Canon among studio shooters who formerly migrated from large format film to medium format digital backs on view and technical cameras because of the availability of larger image circle type view-camera-like "digital" lenses from Schneider and Rodenstock. With the now supposedly soon-to-come very large megapixel full-frame camera arriving this year or next, Canon would have a shot of eating into that professional market with just another very high quality TS-E lens or two. A TS-E lens longer than 90mm would give these shooters a way to reduce perspective distortion in many product images, such as in automotive and other larger object photography, as well as in ordinary table-top set-ups. Anything from 120mm to about 180mm would be great; I just picked 135mm as a practical and well-worn focal length. In fact, a 120 to 180 f/4.0 - or even a variable aperture f/4.0-f/5.6 - TS-E zoom would be amazing. All this aside, I imagine Canon will most likely just produce the more pedestrian choice - 35mm f/2.8 TS-E. Well, there's always hope, isn't there?


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jul 13, 2013)

Given the refreshed range of none L primes, I'm expecting a 50mm f2.0 IS pretty soon. I'm also expecting a new 100-400mm zoom this year, it must be the oldest yet best selling white lens out there... I'm expecting no change in f along with Hybrid IS - plus a 75% price hike :-/


----------

